# Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Andris Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra
Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9

Release Date May 27, 2016
Duration02:37:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateOctober, 2015
Recording Location
Boston, Symphony Hall


----------

